# Quicky Log: Custom Reservoir



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2008)

This one is for a fellow modder's project: an external cooler in a pre-existing inclosure he is adapting to the purpose.

It's surface mounted over and opening behind a smoked acrylic door.

I worked from a sketchup he sent me.















In the next post I will detail how I got to that point.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2008)

Parts cut to size.





Something like that.





Plans call for a fan controller...so I have to modify this one by trimming the PCB.









That's the basic idea...I used acrylic specific drill bits to make a snug fit for the LEDs.





I taped off the back of the reservoir panel and sketched my signature glyph: the spiral-bolt. I've been using this symbol for decades. After cutting it out with a razor I etched it in the blast cabinet.





The blues is the tape on the otherside...





Zap





I skipped a lot of the fiddly bits...drilling and tapping the ports, blocking the edges, sizing all the pieces yada yada. Here I am at final assembly.





Something as simple as a small box is actually pretty hard to do if you need it to be "perfect" and water-tight...













The only I altered in the design was to add a port on the back of the reservoir because I had a feeling the one on the bottom might not work out due to the depth of the fan controller.













That's a wrap.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks sweet!  I like the idea of a reservoir and fan controller in one.  How does the fan controller stay in place other than the snug fit and plexi stand for it?


----------



## intel igent (Mar 20, 2008)

me likey! great mod as always Cyber 

how did you manage to remove the knobs off of the controller? were they just a tight fit or?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2008)

The acrylic plate mounts over an opening in an enclosure.

The fan controller knobs come off easily. I had to remove the washers and face plate and trim the PCB on the table saw about 5/32" to get the threads to protrude through the panel.


----------

